# Decided time to build a camper :)



## CompoSimmonite (Aug 25, 2011)

Over the years  I started off by camping with my father then cycle camping & hiking before progressing to a bigger tent carried in my Reliant Regal Supervan III (Only Fools and Horses type) and driven on a full motorbike licence. We used to managed to get 4 adults, well late teenagers, into the little van along with two frame tents and everything else  Then came a car licence and further travels albeit still in UK. Few years down the line after two caravans and a Honda Acty Romahome I gave camping / caravaning holidays as wife prefered the sun abroad with our kids whereas I prefered UK and exploring. Needless to say I never got around to having a holiday myself and in fact haven't been away for maybe 15+ years !
An accident in 1995 got me medically retired from work so all I do is "vegetate" at home and don't even bother going out for day trips.
Fast forward to present and recently I had a minor stroke. This has been a wake up call as I wasn't allowed to drive for 4 weeks and already been disabled started to go stir crazy so bought a mobility buggy. Being able to troll around the local paths and lanes I cycled as a child brought back some of the enjoyment of being outdoors again and I want to venture further afield.
The buggy is a Class III (has to be registered with DVLA and taxed !) so not dismantlable to fit into any of out cars (Skoda Fabia, Smart, Suzuki Vitara and Austin Healey Sprite). At first I tried a trailer (I've got two - large 8'x4' flatbed and little Erde from Halford) but not 100% happy with that arrangement so decided replace the Vitara with a MPV. After a lot of mental debate and false starts with other makes models settled on a Citroen Synergie, Peugeot 806 or Fiat Ulysse - all the same other than badges. Then came the problem  of finding one in good condition with sensible miles that wasn't the other end of the country. Luck then found me looking at the Citroen Dispatch, Peugeot Expert and Fiat Scudo van derived MPV's. Ticked all the boxes and are the same floorpan as the Synergie, 806 & Ulysse. Shock however was to find the vans road tax is £210 whereas the MPV is based on emissions and £260  
A visit to the local DVLA office (well I say local but that is a joke as 80 mile round trip) to register my mobility buggy (as well as a petrol mower I'd adapting into a 100% legal mobility buggy) I asked about converting vans. Seems if registered as a van then even if you convert to MPV then road tax stays the same as a van ie cheaper. Search was then on for a van. Coincidentley I saw a 03 Peugeot Expert parked up with for sale sign in window. Had a good look around including underneath and could see anything wrong with it so rang the number on the for sale sign. Just took a few minutes to make up my mind that perfect for my uses so it's now sitting in my drive.
Of course having a van then leads to "I can sleep in the back on an airbed and use camp stove" and progresses to "why not make a single berth camper" 

Although a convoluted story about how I have ended up with a van I'm converting it's great to have an interest again and I'm looking forward to many overnight stay in the near future.

Paul H

BTW not all van derived MPV's are dearer road tax than the van version. Whilst it applies to the Citroen, Peugeot & Fiat "Eurovans" the Transit Connect Toureno MPV is actually cheaper. Try finding one though !


----------



## Firefox (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck with it!!

It is strange... I have converted a van and it is still registered as LGV tax £210. If it were PLG based on engine size it would be about £250. They don't expect you to change the tax class once it has been registered for the first time.

Mind you, I personally would not base the whole vehicle type conversion decision on whether road tax is £40 or £50 cheaper for another vehicle. If you have a suitable vehicle that you like already then go for it!


----------



## Rachieo (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, do you have any pictures of your conversion as yet? I'm about to start on a Fiat Scudo (pretty much the same thing), so any pics or tips would be great. 

Thanks, Rach


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Paul (Compo) Welcome to wildcamping and hope you enjoy - good luck with your new found interest, hope to see some pics real soon. Dont forget if you have any questions then just ask away.:drive:


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jan 16, 2012)

CompoSimmonite said:


> Over the years  I started off by camping with my father then cycle camping & hiking before progressing to a bigger tent carried in my Reliant Regal Supervan III (Only Fools and Horses type) and driven on a full motorbike licence. We used to managed to get 4 adults, well late teenagers, into the little van along with two frame tents and everything else  Then came a car licence and further travels albeit still in UK. Few years down the line after two caravans and a Honda Acty Romahome I gave camping / caravaning holidays as wife prefered the sun abroad with our kids whereas I prefered UK and exploring. Needless to say I never got around to having a holiday myself and in fact haven't been away for maybe 15+ years !
> An accident in 1995 got me medically retired from work so all I do is "vegetate" at home and don't even bother going out for day trips.
> Fast forward to present and recently I had a minor stroke. This has been a wake up call as I wasn't allowed to drive for 4 weeks and already been disabled started to go stir crazy so bought a mobility buggy. Being able to troll around the local paths and lanes I cycled as a child brought back some of the enjoyment of being outdoors again and I want to venture further afield.
> The buggy is a Class III (has to be registered with DVLA and taxed !) so not dismantlable to fit into any of out cars (Skoda Fabia, Smart, Suzuki Vitara and Austin Healey Sprite). At first I tried a trailer (I've got two - large 8'x4' flatbed and little Erde from Halford) but not 100% happy with that arrangement so decided replace the Vitara with a MPV. After a lot of mental debate and false starts with other makes models settled on a Citroen Synergie, Peugeot 806 or Fiat Ulysse - all the same other than badges. Then came the problem  of finding one in good condition with sensible miles that wasn't the other end of the country. Luck then found me looking at the Citroen Dispatch, Peugeot Expert and Fiat Scudo van derived MPV's. Ticked all the boxes and are the same floorpan as the Synergie, 806 & Ulysse. Shock however was to find the vans road tax is £210 whereas the MPV is based on emissions and £260
> ...



Hi CompoSimmonite i grew up in werrington , small world i lived in uplands croft


----------

